# Bootsangeln in Boeslum/Ebeltoft/Draby/Elsegarde



## Dummfisch (27. März 2006)

Hallo,
im Juni/Juli geht es wieder einmal mit dem Boot (4,30 - offen) nach DK zum 
Angeln, dieses mal nach Molssss. 
Ich habe in den letzten Tagen schon viel im AB über die Gegend  gelesen, 
leider recht wenig zum Angeln vom Boot aus.
Jetzt hoffe ich auf eure Hilfe: Wer kann mir sagen, wo man in der Gegend um Boeslum sein Boot auf vernunftige Weise ins Wasser bekommt. Am liebsten wäre mir ein Slipstelle aus Beton, keine aus Sand oder Kies, da mein Trailer recht schwer ist und möglichst vom Auto ins Wasser gedrückt werden sollte.
Wer hat in der Gegend Erfarhrung vom Boot aus. Vielleicht gibt der eine oder andere ja auch Hot-Spots als GPS-Wegpunkt heraus?
Was kann man in dieser Jahrszeit noch fangen, welche Gefahren gibt es ind er Gegend für den Bootsangler (außer den Verwandten)?
Freue mich über jeden Hinweis.

Bernd (ein Rheinländer in Schwaben)


----------



## Jui (28. März 2006)

*AW: Bootsangeln in Boeslum/Ebeltoft/Draby/Elsegarde*

Guckuck, Bernd !#h 
eine Slipanlage (Beton) befindet sich beim Bootsshop in Ebeltoft. Die Straße müsste Skudshavnen oder Vestervej heißen. Auf jeden Fall, wenn du aus der Ortsmitte kommst, am Angelshop "Steffen Frijtid" vorbei, die nächste rechts rein. Dann ist der Shop ausgeschildert oder du fragst im Angelshop. Steffen weiß eigentlich immer etwas und ist auch sonst sehr hilfsbereit#6 . Im letzten Jahr sind wir einen halben Tag in der Ebeltoftbucht rumgeshippert und haben geschleppt. Ein paar Hornis und 1 Mefo, allerdings war das im Mai. Das man diese Stelle als Hotspot bezeichnet, würde ich nicht gerade behaupten#d . Aber die Boardies werden sicher den einen oder anderen Tip für dich bereit haben.


----------



## Dummfisch (28. März 2006)

*AW: Bootsangeln in Boeslum/Ebeltoft/Draby/Elsegarde*

Hallo Jui,
dachte eigentlich, ich käme an der Ostseite gut ins Wasser. Weißt du, wie
der Strand um Boeslum/Draby beschaffen ist?
Versinkt man da im Sand/Kies beim slippen?
Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Rumpelrudi (28. März 2006)

*AW: Bootsangeln in Boeslum/Ebeltoft/Draby/Elsegarde*

Außer Ebeltoft und Kongsgard gibt es keine Häfen mit Slipanlagen.

Das sollte Dich aber nicht schocken, denn die Boote werden an den Stränden zu Wasser gelassen.
Fährst von Boeslum an den Strand und links bis zu einem Fischerhäuschen. Davor ist der Strand so hart, dass Du den Trailer locker ins Wasser fahren kannst. Erwarten tun Dich in der Bucht viele Plattfische.
Am Elsegarde Strand ist gleich bei der ersten Einfahrt links eine Möglichkeit. Dort ist der Sand etwas weicher, aber mit Allrad kein Problem. Die Dorsche stehen weiter draußen an den Flaks südlich der Insel Hjelm. Die Flaks sind markiert. Am dichtesten unter Land ist der Klokkegrund (von 36m auf 2,5m). Südlich Hjelm ist der Kloergrund (19 - 3) und etwas SW der Bjarkesgrund (40 - 4,1). Westlich davon Oereringene (40 - 4,4). Was lediglich nur Beispiele sind für die vielen Unterwasserberge. Du brauchst nur eine Seekarte.
Gefahr besteht durch die heftige Tidenströmung und den Hooverkraft - Fähren im Süden, die eine ordentliche Welle machen und wehe, Du stehst gerade auf einem Unterwasserberg. Manche reichen bis dicht unter die Wasseroberfläche, wie Mejlflak 0,5m südlich Sletterhage. Das ständige Gefühl, 15 - 50m Wasser unter dem Kiel zu haben macht leichtsinnig. Die Markierungen stehen dort nicht aus Spass. Wrackangeln ist auch gut in der Gegend möglich.


----------



## Dummfisch (29. März 2006)

*AW: Bootsangeln in Boeslum/Ebeltoft/Draby/Elsegarde*

Danke Rudi,
das hilft schon viel. Die Seekarte ist im Moment mein ständiger Begleiter auch wenn es noch Zeit bis Juni ist.
Allrad habe ich leider nicht aber die Paar Meter von der einen zur anderen Slipstelle machen es dann auch nicht. Kann man an den Slipstellen gut parken?
Du schreibst von hohen Wellen- wie hoch sind die? Kann man die kommen sehen? Ich bin schon öfter im langelandbelt unmittelbar neben den Oslo-Fähren (max. 50m, ich konnte den sehen) gewesen. Diese Wellen konnten wir gut ausreiten. Aber da ist das Wasser auch 40m tief...
Muss man sofort flüchten , wenn die Hoovercrafts kommen und tiefes Wassser suchen?
Kann man in Boeslum Würmer graben oder pümpern?
Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Rumpelrudi (30. März 2006)

*AW: Bootsangeln in Boeslum/Ebeltoft/Draby/Elsegarde*

Den Hoovercrafts sollte man rechtzeitig aus dem Wege gehen. Die beschleunigen von Aarhus kommend ab Sletterhage auf 80 km/h und bremsen nicht wegen einer Nußschale. Die Welle hat um die 2m.
Im Gegensatz zu Langeland kommt der Wind dort vom offenen Meer. Wenn dieser gegen die Tide anbläst brechen bei 4 Windstärken die Wellen schon weit draußen im Teich. Selbst zwei Windstärken sind lustig kabbelig.
Die Frage nach Parkmöglichkeiten stellt sich vor Ort nicht. Einfach dort, wo Platz ist.
Wattwürmer kannst Du im Knebel Vig oder besser am Kalö Vig mit der Gabel graben. Auf "Sandorm"-Schilder achten oder bei Steffen Fritid kaufen wenn der Wind ungünstig bläst und die Wattstellen überflutet sind. Am Draby,Boeslum,Holme Strand sind keine Möglichkeiten welche zu finden.


----------



## Jui (30. März 2006)

*AW: Bootsangeln in Boeslum/Ebeltoft/Draby/Elsegarde*

@ Rumpelrudi
wiedereinmal Reschpäckt,#6 . Mich würde interessieren, ob du dich dort ständig aufhältst, doch zu mindest einen Großteil deiner Zeit dort verbringst?#c Deine Informationen sind punktgenau und immer verständlich, meines Wissens gibt es da nichts mehr hinzuzufügen. So, genug Honig geschmiert:m . Alles erdenklich Gute wünscht dir
Jui
@ Bernd
tue mich schwer, dich mit Dummfisch anzureden(schreiben). Was Rumpelrudi schreibt, trifft die Sache auf den Punkt.Zu den Schnellfähren: Obacht, Obacht, im September 2005 waren wir mit dem Boot dort draußen und haben dort ein wenig geschleppt. Dann der grobe Fehler! Wir haben uns zu sehr der Einfahrt zum Anleger genähert. Die Schnellfähre kam und hat uns anständig durchgeschüttelt.Passiert uns hoffentlich nicht wieder.#d Das muß man nicht unbedingt haben. Mit deinem Boot(Trailer) kannst du nach Draby o. Boeslum bis zum Strand.Untergrund ist in Ordnung. Selbst fahre ich einen Opel-Frontera (Allrad) und hatte dort keine Schwierigkeiten. Vielleicht nutzen dir Die Info`s
Bis bald mal
Jui
P.S. Noch 44 Tage bis Ebeltoft


----------



## HD4ever (30. März 2006)

*AW: Bootsangeln in Boeslum/Ebeltoft/Draby/Elsegarde*

war da zwar auch schon 3 mal vor Ort - allerdings bisher immer ohne Boot.
werd mir den Thread schon mal merken wenn ich das nächste mal mit Trailer dorthin auf die Reise gehe #6
gute Infos ! #6


----------



## Dummfisch (30. März 2006)

*AW: Bootsangeln in Boeslum/Ebeltoft/Draby/Elsegarde*

Hallo und vielen Dank euch allen für die wertvollen Hinweise.
Damit kann ich viel anfangen und beruhigt an die Vorbereitungen gehen.
Gegen die vielen Petermännchen,die es da geben soll empfehle ich euch folgenden Handschuhe. "Marke Keiler, Typ Forst" da geht so schnell kein Stachel durch, probiert es aber vorher mal an einer Brombeere oder einer Berberitze! 
Habe kein Problem damit mit Dummfisch angeredet zu werden, habe mir den Namen schließlich selbst ausgewählt. Wir haben vor Jahren die Dorsche familienintern so getauft, weil  die an einem Abend auf alles gebissen haben, was man ins Wasser gehängt hat...

Bin für alle weiteren Tipps dankbar
Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Dummfisch (8. April 2006)

*AW: Bootsangeln in Boeslum/Ebeltoft/Draby/Elsegarde*

Hallo Rumpelrudi,
ich muss noch einmal nachhaken: Auf der Karte finde ich mit 
Skelhoejsgrunde noch so einen Unterwasserberg. Der ist von 
Boeslum am schnellsten zu erreichen. Kennst du den auch?

An alle: 
Wer kann mir sagen, auf welcher Site ich Gezeitentafeln für das Gebiet
finden kann?

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Jui (9. April 2006)

*AW: Bootsangeln in Boeslum/Ebeltoft/Draby/Elsegarde*

@Dummfisch |wavey: 
Gezeitentafeln für die Region im Netz ( deutsche Seiten) ? Schon möglich. |kopfkrat Wir besorgen uns die Gezeitentafeln bei Steffen Fijtid oder guckst du http://www.mbh.dk/guide/aktuelt.htm und dann unter Tidevandet i Arhus Bugten. Selbst kann ich die Seite nicht öffnen, irgend etwas blockiert den Zugriff. Vielleicht hilft`s dir ja.
Schönen Sonntag
Jui

Noch 34 Tage bis Ebeltoft


----------



## Rumpelrudi (9. April 2006)

*AW: Bootsangeln in Boeslum/Ebeltoft/Draby/Elsegarde*



			
				Dummfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Auf der Karte finde ich mit
> Skelhoejsgrunde noch so einen Unterwasserberg. Der ist von
> Boeslum am schnellsten zu erreichen.



Kenne ich auch:m

Auf der Landseite des Hügels stehen sehr schöne Plattfische. Mit Wattwurm beim Driften wirst Du überwiegend Klieschen fangen. Bei Tidenstillstand sind die Chancen mit Köderfischen(Tobis) oder Fetzen sehr gut, kiloschwere Schollen oder Steinbutte ins Boot zu bekommen.
Nördlich oder südlich des Flaks befindet sich je nach Strömung eine Dorschkinderstube.
Zur tiefen Seite wechseln die Fischarten häufig. Mal stehen dort (wenig)Dorsche und häufiger Wittlinge. Dort wird auch Leng bei ablaufenden Wasser gefangen.
Ab mitte Mai verleiden die Hornhechte ein spezialisiertes Angeln dort, es sei denn, Du angelst mit Pose oder Wasserkugel speziell auf Hornies.
Das Angeln mit der Pose auf Plattfisch ist in dieser Bucht äußerst spannend:m


----------



## Dummfisch (9. April 2006)

*AW: Bootsangeln in Boeslum/Ebeltoft/Draby/Elsegarde*

Hallo Jui,

die Tiden-Site steht laut Meldung zurzeit nicht zur Verfügung, klappt also auch bei mir nicht. Danke für den Hinweis.
Bernd


----------



## Jui (10. April 2006)

*AW: Bootsangeln in Boeslum/Ebeltoft/Draby/Elsegarde*

Moinsen, Dummfisch #h 
wann fährst du genau ( Datum )? Selbst bin ich am 06.06.06 wieder an Board. Falls garnichts geht, mit der Gezeitentafel, könnte ich sie dir im Anhang senden (jpeg - datei). Dann kann die Tafel auch von anderen interessierten Boardies eingesehen werden.
Grötches
Jui

Noch 34 Tage bis Ebeltoft/Begtrup-Vig|jump: |jump:


----------



## Dummfisch (10. April 2006)

*AW: Bootsangeln in Boeslum/Ebeltoft/Draby/Elsegarde*

Hallo Jui,
ich fahre in der letzten Juni-Woche.  Danke für das Angebot. Ich denke, ich werde das Ding schon noch heruntergeladen bekommen.  Ansonsten melde ich mich noch einmal.  

Gibt es bezüglich des Ankerns in der Gegend noch Anmerkungen von euch?  Wo ja, wo bloß nicht?

Ist die Hängergefahr an den Hängen sehr groß oder hält sich das in Grenzen?
Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Rumpelrudi (10. April 2006)

*AW: Bootsangeln in Boeslum/Ebeltoft/Draby/Elsegarde*

Einzigste Anmerkung ist die, dass nördlich von Holme Strand an der Steilküste ein Mefoschutzgebiet ist, wo das Angeln im Radius von 500m verboten ist.

Hängergefahr ist nicht größer wie anderweitig auch. Während der Tidenströmung ist das Angeln im tieferen Wasser sehr unangenehm. Dann driftest Du wie ein Express und hast nur zwei Pilkbewegungen für den Spot zur Verfügung. Dann bist Du über dem Huckel weg und kannst verholen.
Bei Hoch- und Niedrigwasser macht es mehr Spass.


----------



## Dummfisch (23. April 2006)

*AW: Bootsangeln in Boeslum/Ebeltoft/Draby/Elsegarde*

Hallo Rumpelrudi,
du schreibst vom Wrackangeln. Das würde ich gerne einmal probieren. Ich selbst finde auf der Seekarte ein Wrack östlich von Draby. Ist die Stelle empfehlen? Ist das Wrack groß und einigermaßen zu finden?
Du schreibst, dass die großen Schollen und Steinbutt bei Tidenstillstand beißen. Meinst du damit, dass man dann nur sehr wenig driftet und die Fische dann eher an den Haken bekommt oder dass sie wirklich nur dann beißen wollen?
Gruß
Dummfisch


----------



## Rumpelrudi (24. April 2006)

*AW: Bootsangeln in Boeslum/Ebeltoft/Draby/Elsegarde*

Einen Versuch ist dieses Wrack bestimmt wert. Es liegt auch in einer annehmbaren Tiefe. War ich aber noch nicht. Ich habe mit den weiter im Meer liegenden Wracks schon Bekanntschaft geschlossen. Meistens durch Pilkerverlust, denn es sind ziemlich große Schiffe, die 10m vom Boden wachsen.
Das auf der Karte eingezeichnete Wrack auf dem Oerneflak ist lediglich eine Ansammlung von Holzspanten, die überwiegend im Sand vergraben sind. Ein guter Tauchplatz.
Ich meine wirklich wegen der Drift. Die würden auch so gerne beissen wollen, aber bei einer Driftgeschwindigkeit von 4m/s würde denen schnell die "Seezunge" aus dem Hals hängen. Wenn wenig Drift vorhanden ist, kann man selbst den Köder langsam über den Grund bewegen. Schollen brauchen ein wenig Zeit, um den Köder zu schlucken.
Solltest Du dort rote Bälle auf dem Wasser sehen, so sind das Markierungsbälle für Taucher. Die gehen vom Boeslum-Ufer aus in das Wasser und ziehen den Ball hinter sich her. Die haben ganzjährige Schonzeit:q


----------



## Dummfisch (25. April 2006)

*AW: Bootsangeln in Boeslum/Ebeltoft/Draby/Elsegarde*

Danke Rumpelrudi,
ich habe gelesen, dass die mit den roten Bällen auch ein Mindestmaß von 2,50 m haben, die müsste ich dann eh zurücksetzen...
Vielleicht wage ich mich ja auch selbst einmal unter Wasser.
Ich werde das Wrack mal ansteuern und über meine Ergebnisse berichten.  Die anderen Wracks sind mir etwas zu weit draußen. Würdest du vom Ankern in der Gegend wegen der starken Drift grundsätzlich abraten?
Gruß
Dummfisch


----------



## Rumpelrudi (29. April 2006)

*AW: Bootsangeln in Boeslum/Ebeltoft/Draby/Elsegarde*

Die Bucht ist zwischen Holme und Boeslum ausserhalb der Tiefenkanten relativ strömungsarm und Ankern kein Problem. Je weniger Sand um so stärker die Strömung. Kannst auch hinaus rudern wie die Einheimischen.
Die setzen den Anker und werfen spinnenförmig ihre Miniruten zum Plattfischangeln aus.


----------



## Dummfisch (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln in Boeslum/Ebeltoft/Draby/Elsegarde*

Hallo,
ich war zuletzt 2009 dort. Mit Schlauchboot bist du perfekt ausgerüstet. Damit brauchst du gar nicht weit raus, um die oben schon erwähnten Fische zu fangen.
Mit Wattwurm oder Seeringelwurm fängst du schon dicht unter Land gute Platte, mit dem Boot bist du schneller nah am Fisch und musst nicht weit werfen.
Achte auf die Wellen, die können mitunter plötzlich recht stark werden und das Anlanden von Mann und Boot ist dann etwas schwierig und häufig nass. Die Gezeitenströmung kann zwischen der Insel Hjelm und dem Festland mitunter recht stark werden.
Achte auch auf die vielen Petermännchen, die es dort gibt, dazu gibt es viele Infos hier im Forum.
Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg.
Gruß
Bernd


----------



## BSZocher (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln in Boeslum/Ebeltoft/Draby/Elsegarde*



vatas-sohn schrieb:


> ....
> Habe gehört, daß man etwas weiter draußen auch die Chance hat, mal einen Steinbutt zu fangen. Stimmt das? Falls ja, wäre das natürlich genial!!!!:vik::vik::vik:



Moin!
Na so weit nun auch wieder nicht. Die letzten hab ich ca. 60m entfernt vom Ufer gefangen #h

Petermännchen sind eine Seuche geworden......


----------



## BSZocher (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln in Boeslum/Ebeltoft/Draby/Elsegarde*

Moin!
Petermännchen sind eine Delikatesse.... schmecken richtig gut.
NUR die Zubereitung.... |uhoh:
Hab ein Mal eine Hand nach einem Stich gesehen.
Ich sag nur:
Michelin lässt grüßen...

Feederrute nehm ich auch immer....und immer die letzten 10m vor dem Ufer nicht mit dem Einholen aufhören. Da beissen sonst die "Steinfische" #h

Ach ja Köder einfach die Krabben/Reker aus dem Supermarktregal.

.....und blos an KalöSlotsruin an die Pölsebude..... #6


----------



## BSZocher (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln in Boeslum/Ebeltoft/Draby/Elsegarde*

Sry für "Chinesisch".

1. Ganz normal wie die anderen. Braten Dünsten....Grillen hab ich noch nich ausprobiert.

2. Nich Reker hab mich vertippt:  Reijer ist richtig (Die großen Garnelen/Krabben in Dosen im Kühlregal)

3. Kalo SLotsruin ist ein Ausflugsziel. Liegt Richtung Aarhus. Alte Schloß/Burgruine mit ner Bratwurstbude. An dieser Bude HotDog oder dänische Würstchen (Pölse) einwerfen/essen.
Im Sommer ist dort Dienstags ab Spätnachmittag ein Oldtimertreffen......bei gutem Wetter

Hoffe gehelft zu haben. |wavey:


----------



## Boedchen (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln in Boeslum/Ebeltoft/Draby/Elsegarde*

Halöchen 
Kleiner Tip für alle die da hinfahren , fahrt mal nach Kongsgarde nach Healgenes , dort mal ein Tag mit der Freya2 Raus. Wo er hinfährt fangt ihr Fisch  Er steuert des öffteren die "Nicht verzeichneten" rWracks an , auch füttert er in regelmässigen abständen an . Ist zwar nen bissl her wo ich das letzte mal mit ihm raus war , aber dafür geb es neben Dorsch auch Leng und Köhler an den Haken 
Mein Überhaupt überragendest erlebnis in der ecke hatten wir allerdings von Ebeltoft mit der "Vini Finn ". Leider ist der Kapitän so weit ich weis in Rente. Aber bei Steffen bekommt man immer wieder die besten tips was das Angeln in der Region hermacht. Steffen Frittet ist da ne echte *Koryphäe* 
#h
PS: Der Petermann meines Bildchens ist aus Sletterhage


----------



## mobydickbinick (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln in Boeslum/Ebeltoft/Draby/Elsegarde*

#h   Hallo Boedchen #h

Ich fahre schon jahrelang nach Sleterhages zum Angeln.
Komme in Kongsgarde immer vorbei.Leider fährt die Freya nicht mehr weil der Kapitän das Boot verkauft hat.In Kongsgarde ist noch eine Bootsvermietung.

       :vik:Gruss mobydickbinick:vik:


----------



## Boedchen (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln in Boeslum/Ebeltoft/Draby/Elsegarde*



mobydickbinick schrieb:


> #h   Hallo Boedchen #h
> 
> Ich fahre schon jahrelang nach Sleterhages zum Angeln.
> Komme in Kongsgarde immer vorbei.Leider fährt die Freya nicht mehr weil der Kapitän das Boot verkauft hat.In Kongsgarde ist noch eine Bootsvermietung.
> ...



Ja war abzusehen 
Macht sein Sohn das mit der Bootsvermitung , gleichzeitig mit Unterkünften. Waren schon da und mal mt som kleenen boot raus. Aber der Papa...jaaa der weis was sache ist 
4 Bier , nen bissl nett schnacken und der erzählt dir von den ganz ganz dicken 
Der Fischer vor Kongsgarde allerdings weis genau si viel, nur erzählt der nicht so freiwillig ^^
Hier nen paar Bilder vom Fischer  HEUUUL


----------



## Boedchen (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln in Boeslum/Ebeltoft/Draby/Elsegarde*

Och ja, datt war die Vinnie Finn


----------

